# Arroyo City



## Brown Bear (Jun 5, 2012)

Taking a trip to south Texas next weekend.... First time there. Any advice on where to fish would be appreciated.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

What kind of boat?


----------



## Brown Bear (Jun 5, 2012)

My buddies small bay boat, need about one foot to get up and going... Hope we are not asking for trouble, never fished the LLM.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

No that's perfect. Go to the north side of green island. And fish the grass line.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Leave out of port mansfield, head out down the channel, when you getto the barrier islands turn right. You will find osyster, start fishing and continue until you get tired. This is the best first place to try. Good luck.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've never seen oysters on the right. And I grew up fishing in pm. 

If you head east out of pm to the easy cut. The right is all sand. Left is ouster beds from the channel to 100 yards into the flats toward butcher's island.


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

Are you going out of Arroyo City or PM?


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Lakeandbay said:


> I've never seen oysters on the right. And I grew up fishing in pm.
> 
> If you head east out of pm to the easy cut. The right is all sand. Left is ouster beds from the channel to 100 yards into the flats toward butcher's island.


The channels that come off the east cut on run to the south when it opens back up into the bay its full of Oysters. You can either come around the sunkin barge and keep heading east on the bay side of the east cut to access them or you can come through the East cut.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm guessing you are talking about the south side of the flounder hole.


----------

